# 3rd party stuff and canon RT



## siebzehn (May 29, 2012)

Hallo,

are there any rumours/news about 3rd party tools which are compatible to the canon RT-System (600EX-RT) like flashes or adapter?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2012)

Not yet, but I expect Yongnuo will come out with something pretty soon.


----------

